# Passenger car for the trails



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Check this out. You guys in Texas couldn't use it but those of us with snow can.

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=10299181&forcelang=en-CA&cm_mmc=CNEmail_EN_481-_-FOCUS-_-6-_-Snowcoach


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish I lived where it snowed Haha


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It's cool as ice cream! I'm sure it could be adapted to wheels and used all year 'round....not sure I'd want to ride in it tho...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Wheel adapter kit for atv use!!! 

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...3*22368*&whse=BCCA&topnav=&Browse=&lang=en-CA


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

for that price buy another vehicle for the passanger to drive themself


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, but this is like having a bike trailer for the little kids who can't ride their own. I'm not sure how the ATV conversion would work in the mud pits....try it and let me know


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

No Heat....$2K and no heat ...I'll pass, looks like a star wars junkie made it...


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

that would be alright for pulling down the river in the winter


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> No Heat....$2K and no heat ...I'll pass, looks like a star wars junkie made it...


Oh come on...just how much heat do you need in Florida 

It keeps the passengers out of the wind and snow.

Besides, you guys can't keep anything stock and have to modify everything anyway. You know you wouldn't like the switches, the position of the fan, the way it connects to the battery, etc, etc, etc. 

Hey, can you see a lift kit on that thing


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Big D said:


> Oh come on...just how much heat do you need in Florida
> 
> It keeps the passengers out of the wind and snow.
> 
> ...


 I think you hit the nail on the head with this one.lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Big D said:


> It keeps the passengers out of the wind and snow.


 
Where's the fun in that?! You haven't been ridin if you don't get dirty.....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$3000    

I could built one for about, free............. :bigok: Ok so, maybe $50. Depends on what all was in the junkyard.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

HAHAHA ! with the tires my poor kids would be like rocks in a beer can LOL with the roots ,rocks , and ruts in our trails


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep in mind this was meant for behind a sled which would likely be a lot smoother.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha $3000.. all you need is a rope and one of these http://compare.ebay.com/like/360218649980?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar .......And those are the fancy ones!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shoot... all you NEED is the hood off an old car.. and if you know where to look, FREE :rockn:


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool idea. I would laugh if I saw one on the trail though. I have found a piece of plywood and rope can make for a lot of fun and some road rash without having to spend $3000.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

A big truck inner tube works really well on snow ...until it passes the quad


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, we've had that happen :bigok:.... I mean


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Snow?? What is that? LOL. We never have enough snow to play in like that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I have video from a few years back pulling an innertube behind a quad. I'll see if I can find it. If not that, I think I have one pulling one behind my sled. Either way it's a hoot. Especially when someone bails.


----------

